
Show HN: BoatFace, an Alexa skill to tell you what that boat is - recursify
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0725C6QCP
======
Shalomboy
So as a less-than-avid boater myself, I gotta ask – how serious is this skill?
I could see the value to SAR crews, but that would require a lot more
functionality than I think Alexa provides at the moment.

